# GX7000 bites the dust



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

In the middle of doing 350 unisub plaques my GX7000 suddenly stopped in the middle of a print job. No power and when I hit the key it lit up for a second and turned right back off. I guess this has happened before to others here. Kudos to Sawgrass and Conde for helping out with print services and replacement to keep me on schedule. You can bet I will be getting the extended plan when its time. RIP my current 7000 we were just becoming friends


----------



## StitchesByJosie (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I am actually in the process of trying to decide which printer to purchase. Could you please tell me how long you have owned the 7000 and if you had any other problems? Also I see that it is possible to purchase chromablast and sublijet inks for the 7000 have you interchanged them to use it as a hybrid?

Thanks so much!!!

Josie


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I am scared to buy a new set of cartridges for mine... seriously.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

StitchesByJosie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am actually in the process of trying to decide which printer to purchase. Could you please tell me how long you have owned the 7000 and if you had any other problems? Also I see that it is possible to purchase chromablast and sublijet inks for the 7000 have you interchanged them to use it as a hybrid?
> 
> ...


I had the 7000 for 3 months before it shut down, other than that no issues. I dont think you can use the 7000 as a hybrid printer. If you were to use sublijet inks and switch to chomablast on the same printer I am almost positive you would ruin it or at least have a better chance of ruining it. If your looking for hybrid you might want to look at the Epsons. Good luck with your purchase


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

cornpopps said:


> In the middle of doing 350 unisub plaques my GX7000 suddenly stopped in the middle of a print job. No power and when I hit the key it lit up for a second and turned right back off. I guess this has happened before to others here. Kudos to Sawgrass and Conde for helping out with print services and replacement to keep me on schedule. You can bet I will be getting the extended plan when its time. RIP my current 7000 we were just becoming friends


 Hey the samething happened to me, my gx die one day before I was going to an event, David Gross help me and saw grass, they been great.
The only thing that I don't like is the time I would have to wait to get my gx7000, because Ricoh, not saw grass, not conde, is ricoh, they should have more ricoh in usa


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

edward1210 said:


> Hey the samething happened to me, my gx die one day before I was going to an event, David Gross help me and saw grass, they been great.
> The only thing that I don't like is the time I would have to wait to get my gx7000, because Ricoh, not saw grass, not conde, is ricoh, they should have more ricoh in usa


I am in the same boat, waiting for a 7000 to be available. I am using a 3300 loaner and both Conde and SG have been excellent.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Is anyone around? my ricoh is doing the same thing you are speaking of. Is the printer dead or is there a fuse somewhere to check? Kinda don't want to go inside of it yet, if anyone is around i would apreciate some feedback. I know it's a hliday weekend though.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Jason's_Place said:


> Is anyone around? my ricoh is doing the same thing you are speaking of. Is the printer dead or is there a fuse somewhere to check? Kinda don't want to go inside of it yet, if anyone is around i would apreciate some feedback. I know it's a hliday weekend though.


 I don't know if there is another good printer for sublimation, beside ricoh gx 7000, but me I would not buy another ricoh printer, this is realy bad service from them, not from Conde or Saw grad, is ricoh, to get a replace it we would have to wait, who know how many months, they don't have any more printer here in usa.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Edward, My printer will not power up, is that what happened with you. Is there something that i can check or change?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are still in warranty you can call Sawgrass. They will send you a replacement printer, but at last check the GX7000 is backordered. They will send you a 3300 with ink and promise you a GX7000 later when they come in. They may NEVER come in. What do you do then? My wife has been 5-6 weeks so far. Sawgrass is going to have to get 1000's of replacement GX-7000's. They won't be able to. In the future I predict we will get a news release from them announcing that it is not their fault (they cant get 7000's) and you will be stuck with the 3300... You need 13x19?? too bad, so sad. Nostra-GRB has made his prediction. Everyone with an outstanding GX7000 will get hosed. 

If you are out of warranty then you can contact a lawyer and possibly start a class action lawsuit against sawgrass for selling a defective product that has caused you damages. You are screwed. Sawgrass will not talk to you. 

If you bought gasoline and it ruined your car engine the gas mfg would still be responsible even if your car was out of it's "new car" warranty period. 

I do not understand the relationship between the printer's OEM hardware warranty and the fact that sawgrass ink is killing the printers. If that is even what the cause is... who knows... no one at Sawgrass, the resellers (Conde, JP, etc...), or especially at RICOH is saying.

Buying a Ricoh sublimation printer is a $1200 crapshoot. If you get 1 year out of it you "break even". If it works for more than 1 year then it is a bonus. You are on your own after that. No support from resellers, printer mfg, or ink manufacturer. 

Think of it as $1200 a year... you may have to buy a new printer every 12-24 months. It is not a matter of IF your printer will die of ink poisoning... but WHEN it does. Inside 12 months then you get it replaced. Outside 12 months...<insert cricket chirping sound>


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We all need to remember that Epsons or Ricohs were not designed for dye sublimation. It does seem strange that so many Ricohs are failing in what seems to be more electonic issues then anything - almost like the XBox 360 red ring of death type issues. For the small desktop market it seems there is a choice of Epsons clogging or Ricohs failing. The very unfortunate part of this is the clogging issue with Epsons could be 100% avoided but Sawgrass continues to force their crappy, out dated Artainium ink on consumers. I have asked numerous people why they continue this practice when they have an ink, Sublim, that has reduced the clogging issue significantly yet they only make it available to wide format users. I have never received anything close to an answer. Furthermore there are inks out there for wide format printing that simply do not clog. The dye sublimation industry, especially desktop users, are being held hostage and forced to use inferior products by a company holding patents. I shall now get off my soapbox but desktop dye sublimation companies should be calling and demanding Sawgrass release sublim to all users.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep... I am watching out for a 24" wide format printer that I can put bulk tanks on to get out from under the "desktop printer" monopoly problem.

Any recommendations?? I am thinking a Epson 2400? 7880?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Jason's_Place said:


> Edward, My printer will not power up, is that what happened with you. Is there something that i can check or change?


 Yes, the samething happened to me, and the problem is we have to wait a long time to get a replace it, I never, never buy this printer one more time.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. So I need to call Sawgrass and not ricoh?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

yep. you will need to send sawgrass your invoice & serial# to verify warranty (proof of purchase)


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Now I'm a bit concerned. I have the 5550, which was a replacement for the 5050. It's not the large format, but I understand it's the same technology as the 7000. Coastal is selling out their remaining 5550's for half price, They claim they are not for sublimation. I don't understand that. I've been using mine for sublimation for about 8 months now.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow, I am feeling pretty good about keeping my epson 1280 now.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I'm kinda freaked out now as we ordered a GX7000 from Conde and should be here tomorrow. Before we ordered i read pretty much all good things on this printer and now this.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

oneeyedjack said:


> Well I'm kinda freaked out now as we ordered a GX7000 from Conde and should be here tomorrow. Before we ordered i read pretty much all good things on this printer and now this.


 Yes, this is a problem, but I been reading and they said is not the printer, is the ink, but still, the ink or the printer is a problem, because they don't have printer to replace the bad ones and last time I spoke to sawgrass they could not tell me how long it will take to send me the gx 7000, it sound like they have a lot of people on the waiting list.


----------



## Haze Grafix (Apr 12, 2010)

Our GX7000 died today during a head cleaning. Power went off and that was it. You turn it back on the power button stays lit for a few seconds, all the lights blink briefly then it dies. The printer has less than 200 prints on it but unfortunately is out of warranty. We are currently working with Conde for a replacement but it will cost us. If the second one dies that will be the last one. I will be contacting the NYS attorney general about this for the simple fact that Ricoh doesn't make any spare parts available. Their solution is to replace the printer. I have heard it's a power supply problem that everyone is trying to figure out.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Haze Grafix said:


> Our GX7000 died today during a head cleaning. Power went off and that was it. You turn it back on the power button stays lit for a few seconds, all the lights blink briefly then it dies. The printer has less than 200 prints on it but unfortunately is out of warranty. We are currently working with Conde for a replacement but it will cost us. If the second one dies that will be the last one. I will be contacting the NYS attorney general about this for the simple fact that Ricoh doesn't make any spare parts available. Their solution is to replace the printer. I have heard it's a power supply problem that everyone is trying to figure out.


 Sorry that happen to me too, this is bad, and even if you have warranty you need to wait a long time to get the replacement back, I would not buy this printer one more time, check the epson, don't buy this printer.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hmmmm, seems it used to be the ink with the epson now its the printer, when we small format sub guys gonna catch a break. Sure wish i could afford to go large format. Crossing my fingers on my new 7000.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

oneeyedjack said:


> Hmmmm, seems it used to be the ink with the epson now its the printer, when we small format sub guys gonna catch a break. Sure wish i could afford to go large format. Crossing my fingers on my new 7000.


 epson has a small format like gx 7000, check conde.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Then i have to deal with the clogged heads. Sawgrass needs to make better inks or their patent needs to run out quicker so there can be some competition in the desktop sub market.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

oneeyedjack said:


> Then i have to deal with the clogged heads. Sawgrass needs to make better inks or their patent needs to run out quicker so there can be some competition in the desktop sub market.


Sawgrass does make better inks but for some reason they will only sell it to wide format customers. Go figure - seems like a very poor business decision to me.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

oneeyedjack said:


> Then i have to deal with the clogged heads. Sawgrass needs to make better inks or their patent needs to run out quicker so there can be some competition in the desktop sub market.


 I hope someelse comeout


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah we seem to have to take what we are given. When the patent ends they well have no choice but to develop better inks because there will be all kinds of companies that well. Seems like this is a good cash grab for Ricoh if most printers start dying after warranty expires.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm a bit new to the ink trademark thing can someone post a link on this or share some info on how SG has a lock on us desktop subbers.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure where to find it but i think the patent is good for another couple years but not positive. There is probably someone on here that knows for sure.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The challenge in determining when the patents run out is that there are so many of them and Sawgrass is continually getting more patents. So there is no clear / definitive date as to when the patents expire. Also, sublimation is one of the hardest decorating techniques on the market because there are so many variables that need to be right to get a good finished product. Here are just some of the variables:
1. Minor changes in the heat press can change how the color looks on the substrate. 
2. Heat source has to be uniformly applied to the substrate and the digital transfer.
3. Hard substrates have to be evenly coated with a polyester coating in order to absorb the sublimation ink.
4. Artwork and color management settings need to be done correct to get the colors to fall within the gamut of the sublimation ink.
5. Using different types of sublimation paper will release different amounts of ink during the curing process. Too much or too little ink can affect the quality of the finished product.

Add in the fact that the sublimation ink has a reputation for clogging printers, this is why in my opinion you don't see this type of decorating down at the larger retail chains (i.e. Walgreens, Walmart,...) that have a readily available market for it. The cost to get into sublimation is really not that much compared to other decorating techniques (i.e. screen printing, dtg printing, embroidery,...), but the challenges I mentioned above and others ones are in my opinion hurting the name of sublimation. Hopefully, things will change soon to make it easier for everyone.

But since someone wanted to see some of the patents, here are some links to look at below. Best wishes,

Mark

PAT. NO.
Title
7,654,660

Energy activated printing process 
RE38,952

Heat activated ink jet ink 
6,966,643

Permanent heat activated ink jet printing process 
6,618,066

Permanent heat activated printing process 
6,488,370

Printed media produced by permanent heat activated printing process 
6,450,098

Permanent heat activated ink jet printing process 
6,439,710

Printed media produced by permanent heat activated printing process 
6,425,331

Permanent heat activated printing process 
5,830,263

Low energy heat activated transfer printing process 
5,734,396

Permanent heat activated transfer printing process and composition 
5,644,988

Printing method of applying a polymer surface material and substrate produced by the method 
5,642,141

Low energy heat activated transfer printing process 
5,640,180

Low energy heat activated transfer printing process 
5,601,023

Permanent heat activated transfer printing process and composition 
5,590,600

Permanent heat activated electrographic printing process and composition 
5,575,877

Printing method of applying a polymer surface preparation material to a substrate 
5,555,813

Permanment heat activated electrographic printing process and composition 
5,522,317

Printing method of applying a polymer surface material and substrate produced by the method 
5,488,907

Permanent heat activated transfer printing process and composition 
5,431,501

Printing method of surface coating a substrate


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

DAGuide said:


> Hopefully, things will change soon to make it easier for everyone.
> 
> If things get too easy, everyone will be doing it and we'll lose our market share. I prefer things a bit complicated. It keeps the dummys out of my hair.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mike,

I understand your thought process, but these challenges provide Sawgrass with a somewhat valid reason why the cost of sublimation ink should be higher on the desktop side compared to the large format. For example, the number of cartridges that what would be equivalent to a liter of sublimation ink is approximately $1800.00 compared to less than $200.00 on the large format. That is a huge price difference. If you eliminate those challenges and the need for as much tech support, the price should come down as well. Just my opinion.

Mark


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

here is the ink cost breakdown...


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow Glenn, thanks for sharing that. That is a rediculous difference. Just think what they are making off us poor slobs. I guess I won't be buying a gallon anytime soon.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

One thing to keep on perspective:
It takes 63 of those GX7000 cartridges to make a gallon. 
With that savings you can buy THIS: A Brand new convertible Mini Cooper

Here is the perspective part... 

How much sublimation printing are you doing? Are you printing rolls of apparel fabric for your cut & sew cycling jersey business? Are you making 1000's of 3x5 novelty flags? 8ft tall teardrop flag banners?

If so, you already have a largeformat sublimation printer with bulk ink. 

That business has been around a long time. Sawgrass worked to bring it to the mainstream masses by using off the shelf desktop class inkjets (Like the Epson 1800). 

You pay for the convienence of being able to sublimate on an el-cheapo printer. Even at $1000 the GX7000 falls in that category. Heck... you used to be able to buy a $50 C88 and you were in business! 

So.. here is a question...

How many sets of cartridges have you run through your Ricoh GX7000/5050/3300 printer and in what time period?

Me? 3 sets in 2 years. My GX7000 still works (knocks on wood with fingers crossed) 

My wife? 2 sets in 10 months, then the printer died (a separate machine from mine). She receives a GX3300 from Sawgrass and is "backordered" for a GX7000 (that I already predicted will never arrive)


----------



## ruen (Nov 10, 2010)

OneeyedJack, how's your GX7000 working? Mine just came in today. I too did my research and everyone said GX7000 is good and now that I finally have mine, I just read this thread. Breaks my heart. I hope we both have good working ones. =)


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

It is working great. Prints look really good. So far i'm happy.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> Mine just came in today.


Is this a NEW purchase or a Sawgrass Warranty Replacement unit you received? My wife is still waiting more than a month later.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there* any* other printer that works as well? Reading what you all are going through is discouraging. I am new to sublimation and want to add it to my existing business but have hesitited because of all you are discussing. Seems y'all can't catch a break



jiarby said:


> Is this a NEW purchase or a Sawgrass Warranty Replacement unit you received? My wife is still waiting more than a month later.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Eview1 said:


> Is there* any* other printer that works as well? Reading what you all are going through is discouraging. I am new to sublimation and want to add it to my existing business but have hesitited because of all you are discussing. Seems y'all can't catch a break


 I'm waiting on my replacement, 
You received a replacement or you just bough it?
If you just bough it, me, me will send it back, I don't ever buy this ricoh printer.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

So my experience was on a 7000 with less than 20 prints on it. Granted I didn't get much use out of it during the time I owned it, the day I received my first substantial order to be run on this machine - it died. It didn't die on startup either, it died AFTER I loaded the new black ink cartridge. I got one head-align and cleaning out of it then it died. A Friday afternoon prior to a weekend's worth of work. Basically, the first time I was EVER under-the-gun on a sublimation project the machine died. To make it even funner, it literally had less than a week on the original warranty. I missed the due date and the event for the project and just sort of threw my hands up in the air defeated. 

Conde was great with their service and arranged a loaner unit that was shipped out pronto, also made sure I got my extended warranty filed in time. Now Im 2 months into my extended warranty and Im running a loaner unit. My concern is that I'll only have percentage of the extended warranty left by the time I take delivery of the new machine.

Sawgrass is compensating ink based on what's wasted within the unit you are sending back but it still pains me to have installed a brand new cartridge as part of my startup process that day...


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Rather than a length of time for a warrantee, they should warrant it like some laser printers- duty cycles. That way, if you don't use it much in a year or two, you're not being screwed as bad. It just makes more sense to me. Some users probably use their printer hard every day while others might use theirs for a few prints once a week. Sitting around shouldn't make printers deteriorate.


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anybody experienced this problem/printer failure with the GXe3300n?


----------



## Print7000 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've read this whole thread with much interest. I too am trying to deside beetween the GX7000 and the Epson r1900. This thread seems to have gone cold with no posts after dec 28 2010. Has the problem with the Sawgrass ink on the gx7000 been addressed? Is there a solution to all the dead gx7000's. I've noticed you can get a factory refurb for under $700.00 on Ebay. Just wondering whats up.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Print7000 said:


> I've read this whole thread with much interest. I too am trying to deside beetween the GX7000 and the Epson r1900. This thread seems to have gone cold with no posts after dec 28 2010. Has the problem with the Sawgrass ink on the gx7000 been addressed? Is there a solution to all the dead gx7000's. I've noticed you can get a factory refurb for under $700.00 on Ebay. Just wondering whats up.


Paul, I just bought one of the Ricoh 3300 printers. I did a good bit of research and it was my understanding that a lot of the problem with the GX7000 had been resolved. I went with the 3300 as this was my first venture into sublimation and I wanted to get my feet wet with it without sinking a bunch of money into it. I have had this printer for about a month and we print something almost every day. I am quite pleased with it, the color and the results. I may need wider format down the road, but will consider my options at that time.


----------



## Haze Grafix (Apr 12, 2010)

Some information for everyone using sawgrass ink. You have 6 months to use the ink from when it's installed and also if it's not past the install by date. At 6 months if it's not used it has to be purged through the printer and new ink needs to be installed. That's right from Sawgrass! After 6 months the ink seperates and the heavy particles destroy the print head. I talked to a tech at Conde and they said they never heard of that. I mentioned it to JDS who is selling expired ink at 50% off but they're still doing it. So beware as that's wht I'm sure happened to my first GX 7000.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

That is sad to hear about these 7000's, I have had a c88 for years and love it (loved it, maybe) it started laying down some black specks, can't see them until you press onto the white alum but other than that I love my c88, have heard mixed reviews on the 7000 so I will probably stay away from that for the moment.

Maybe it is just my black ink on my c88, at least I am hoping since it does the same thing on 2 different c88's


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I recently heard about the six month rule.
I am asking Sawgrass for clarification.

As I have mentioned in previous post, the issue
has been addressed. If anyone has a remaining
failure, please let me know. I will do my best
to help.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Haze Grafix said:


> Some information for everyone using sawgrass ink. You have 6 months to use the ink from when it's installed and also if it's not past the install by date. At 6 months if it's not used it has to be purged through the printer and new ink needs to be installed. That's right from Sawgrass! After 6 months the ink seperates and the heavy particles destroy the print head. I talked to a tech at Conde and they said they never heard of that. I mentioned it to JDS who is selling expired ink at 50% off but they're still doing it. So beware as that's wht I'm sure happened to my first GX 7000.


This is interesting, the _root cause_ of the problem has been indentified, but nothing regarding a _corrective action_ directly addressing the root cause. Only a _preventative measure_ is proposed, a work-around. The ink defect will still exist.

This means that the issue cannot be deemed 100% resolved until no more defects of this type exist for people that follow "the six month rule". So at least 6 months or longer must go by before it can be claimed to be resolved and the effectivness of the preventative measure can be verified.

_If_ the newer and smaller Ricoh model has the same issue it may not appear as often as the carts are a lot smaller now, and the ink "turn-over" with those users is a quicker occurance.

This also explains why some users have had zero problems and some users have been reporting losing a couple of printers already for this, it's their ink usage demands for their business.

This also means that the one apparent advantage of having a Ricoh is now a paradox, not having to print frequently to avoid clogs and banding as more frequent printing is required with Epson to avoid that problem. If you are not printing frequently you are probably not using much ink over periods of time. 

Of course the preventative measure does not cause SG any pain to their ink profit margin, use it or lose it then replace it. 

This now puts an *ethical dilemma* before Sawgrass and the resellers. When users (new and existing) are inquiring about what to purchase do they (Sawgrass et al) ask about their ink usage before making a recommendation? 

Being that the ink issue was not resolved at the _root cause_ level, and the potential for damage still exists (even if the _preventative measure_ can be determined to be effective), do the users get informed about the ink issue before or after the sale? 

A bit of a "catch 22", telling them before the sale may raise the red flag with a perspective buyer, not telling them _ever_ means potential trouble down the road. 

Not telling the user until after the sale may not sit well with users either, but at least they are warned, just not in advance before they open their wallet.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It is all very interesting. I do not see any change on how Sawgrass or their litle cartel change how they sell this stuff. Look at CIS - 95% of these do not work. There are countless threads about the problems with CIS issues. When we first started we went through 2 different systems and literally quit dye sub until we could reenter into wide format. CIS do not work and yet they are sold everyday. Sawgrass has made as much money from cleaning/power flushes as they have from ink actually used on products.

This gets back to the one question that bugs me purely from business standpoint. They have an ink, Sublime, that is significantly higher in quality than Artainium yet they will not sell it to the desktop market. Why? As a business it seems a win win to offer all your customers the best product you have versus shutting out a big part of your custoemr base and force them to use old, out of date ink. There has to be a logical reason - just never heard it.


----------



## Print7000 (Apr 5, 2011)

LB said:


> Paul, I just bought one of the Ricoh 3300 printers. I did a good bit of research and it was my understanding that a lot of the problem with the GX7000 had been resolved. I went with the 3300 as this was my first venture into sublimation and I wanted to get my feet wet with it without sinking a bunch of money into it. I have had this printer for about a month and we print something almost every day. I am quite pleased with it, the color and the results. I may need wider format down the road, but will consider my options at that time.


Thanks (LB?)

the email notification i received from this forum said the following:

Dear Print7000,


Conde_David has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - GX7000 bites the dust - in the Dye Sublimation forum of T-Shirt Forums.

This thread is located at:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t135496-new-post.html

Does that mean the responsce was really from David at Conde. if so why the ailias LB?
just wondering.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Not sure what "LB" means.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Print7000 said:


> Thanks (LB?)
> 
> the email notification i received from this forum said the following:
> 
> ...


You get a response when anyone responds to a post in the thread, it's not necessary to have a direct response to your specific post(s) to get an email notification, just any response to any post in the entire thread.

Conde David is not LB.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> Not sure what "LB" means.


Is there a question here?


----------

